# Good compact subs



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Does anyone have any thoughts/experience on compact subwoofers? Products from Sunfire, Velodyne SPL/DD 10-12, come to mind. Basically any subwoofer that is around 1 cubic foot, but has a high-excursion driver and high power would fit the generic description. I'm not in the market for one, but just curious as to other people's perspectives and how they're using them to produce big bass without taking up big space.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Yamaha YSTFSW100 sub has a long excursion small driver and a unique design so the footprint is very small compared to "normal" cube subs. I have one lying around that I dont use but it only has a 6.5" driver and produces a fair amount of bass considering the size.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Small sub that rocks and goes deep = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
You need a high power handling, huge Xmax woofer, an LT circuit and a HUGE amp. 
The JL Fathom gets great reviews I have not had the chance to hear one yet. 

Matt


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

For it's size and price, the SVS SB12 Plus does a superb job with music and a decent job with HT especially in a smaller environment.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

You know that does make sense. From years of service in car audio I can tell you that JL Audio car woofers are WAY over rated. They are good but there where better lesser known speakers like the Eclipse "TC Sounds" woofer. So, it only makes sense that the JL is now over rated in home audio. :bigsmile:

Matt


----------

